# Cervia



## Peter Wearing (Aug 31, 2005)

Just read that the tug CERVIA which has been left in an awful state in Ramsgate harbour is to be moved to the port slip way on Monday 21st, hope she makes it (Thumb) info from Dover ferry photos web site


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Peter, lot of work has been going on topside this summer and she's looking a bit better however, not so sure below the water line, like you say hope she makes it round to the slip.

Regards

Yuge


----------



## Peter Wearing (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Yuge
I've not been out there for a few months , good to hear some work has gone on, fingers crossed!
Peter


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Pete,

Just been in touch with Ramsgate Port Control, and Ramsgate Slipway, to find out what time shes moving so as to get some shots. It appears its just a rumour, they have no knowledge of her moving, as loads of work still to be done on her. Ramsgate Marine say they have been hearing this for three years, and have no plans to dock her yet.
Never mind, perhaps one day.

Best Regards

Yuge


----------



## Peter Wearing (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Yuge
I guess i should not believe all i read on the internet! sorry about that.
Peter


----------



## skipper2720 (Feb 8, 2014)

peter, please see the website for latest updates, www.cervia-volunteer-crew.com


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Many a time did we, in the Glens, enter the K.G.v lock with just Cervia: firstly on the bows for swinging to stem the flood and then, letting her go to make fast on the starboard stern quarter. See HERE


----------



## skipper2720 (Feb 8, 2014)

those were the good times when I was on the cervia as a boy cook in the 60s when we carried out that and other clever maneuvers, happy days. somebody once said to me recently, that ive ended up where I started, except now I don't get paid, but when I step on board the cervia, all the memories comes back
mike


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not absolutely sure but was it not the Cervia that got "girt" and sunk as stern tug on a ship preparing to lock-in to Tilbury?


----------



## skipper2720 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> I'm not absolutely sure but was it not the Cervia that got "girt" and sunk as stern tug on a ship preparing to lock-in to Tilbury?


yes that's true, P&O Arcadia leaving the lock pulled the cervia over, and she sank in less than a minute with 5 of her crew drowned, including the skipper William Russell, and the 17 year old boy cook Ernest Povey October 25th 1954, if you have a look at the website, www.cervia-volunteer-crew.com under cervia past, a more detailed account is given. You can also type in "Pathe news cervia" and you will see her being partly raised two days after the disaster
mike h


----------



## 44mlb (May 23, 2013)

Hi Peter,
More photos and information on Cervia and be found here.
http://www.claxtonhistory.co.uk/cervia-(2).html


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Interesting to follow her age by the radar aerials and their absences.


----------

